# WinXP Prof. + StyleXP vom TGT Soft



## Dis`tra (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,


Ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem WinXP Prof.(habe zusätzlich auch noch Win 2k drauf). 

Ich benutze bei meinem WinXP StyleXP, das ist ein Tool was die
Themes verwalten kann...! Es war eine 30 Tage test version... als ich beim letzten neu start vom Rechner... wieder mein Standart Disign drin hatte wollte ich es nartürlich wieder ändern.

Ich also StyleXP aufgerufen... und er meinte zu mir 30 Tage abgelaufen... gut ist ja kein Problem... allerdings hat er als er 
StyleXP aufgerufen hat... das Disign von Standart in ein Komplett Schwarzes geändert... aber wirklich Komplett schwarz... selbst inhalte von dem Internet Exprorer werden Schwarz angezeigt... 

Ich kann damit gar nicht mehr arbeiten... Schrift Schwarz, inhalte von Ordnern Schwarz, Startleiste Schwarz... wirklich alles...

im moment arbeite ich mit meiner Win 2k version... ich habe schon versucht... ein anderes Theme auszuwählen... (mit druchklicken)...leider ändert er nur das Hintergrundbild... der rest bleibt Schwarz... dann habe ich versucht StyleXP einfach du deinstallieren... selbst das hat nicht geholfen... dann habe ich die gesamten Themes aus dem Windows ordner gelöscht... dachte dann startet er wieder mit der Standart version... selbst das hat nicht geklappt...

selbst im abgesicherten Modus zeigt er alles schwarz an... 
kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Gruß,Dis`tra


----------



## dfd1 (13. Juli 2003)

Kannst du die Themen auch nicht mehr ändern wenn du auf dem Desktop die rechte Maustaste klickst, danach bei ->Eigenschaften->Desings ein Standartdesign auswählst??


----------



## Dis`tra (14. Juli 2003)

hehe... schön währe es... wie gesagt... 1. seh ich nicht was ich mache wenn alles schwarz ist ! und 2. nein.. er ändert immer nur das Hintergrund bild mehr leider net !


----------



## RealDragon (14. Juli 2003)

Wie wäre es wenn du deine Daten sicherst dann Format C: und Style XP inne Tonne haust ... also ich und nen Kollegen hatten arge probs mit den Prog. Benutze jetzt Windows Blinds und das funzt ohne probleme!
Ist übrigens von Stardock ... http://www.Stardock.com ... ich hab mein Theme dann noch selber mit Photoshop bearbeit und paar nette Kleinigkeiten von mir rein gesetzt ... wie mein Nick auf den Start-Button z.B..

Vielleicht kannst du ja was damit anfangen  ;-)

... Theme´s on mass findest du hier ... http://www.wincustomize.com


----------



## Cornholio (8. September 2003)

*Gaaanz einfach*

ok, ich hatte das selbe Problem wie du und hoffe du hast dein System nicht schon geplättet... ich bin als admin rein und hab mir einfach aufgeschrieben mit welcher tastenkombination ich ohne maus in das menü reinkomme und nen anderes design einstelle... bei mir war das dann rechtsklick auf desktop dann i für eigenschaften 4x TAB dann 3xrechter cursor 3x TAB und mitm cursor hoch oder rutner für nen anderes Theme dann enter zum bestätigen und ich hat alles wieder hübsch bunt. 

Hope it helps

Greetz Cornholio


----------



## prax (18. April 2004)

Also ich hab meine styleXP version registriert/aktiviert wie man das halt nennen will wenn man dafür 20$ zahlt. das ist die beste möglichkeit die bienen nicht aus der dose zu lassen -> sich einfach aufn deckel setzen 
(wenn man einen keygenerator hat den man mit, mir unbekannten, programmen oder tauschbörsen bekommt, geht das alles viel billiger)


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2004)

Die Software braucht kein Schwein. Es gibt eine 'gehackte' / bzw. modifizierte M$-DLL die für die Styles zuständig ist. Die modifizierte Datei (uxtheme.dll) erlaubt dann auch Themes ohne M$-Signatur - also selbst erstellte.

Das ganze kostet 0 $ / 0 Euro !

Die schwarze Anzeige bei TGT-Soft kommt von der TGT-modifizierten Version der uxtheme.dll. Aber die ist wie gesagt, unnötig um bei Windows andere Themes zu verwenden.

Würdet ihr Geld für ein Freeware Spiel ausgeben? Warum dann für Themes? 

Ein paar links zu dem Thema:

Multithemer
http://www.belchfire.net/article555.html

PatchXP
http://www.belchfire.net/article205.html


----------

